# Sources for ISOMS..



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Ok, now i completely understand that I am walking a fine line, and im sure you all have already started typing the reply to me saying to look at the first thread, but please hear me out. A couple of BOTL's around here have given me a pretty hard push down the slope and I have started my quest for a source. I COMPLTELY understand that I am not allowed to ask for a source, however, I have noticed that Top25 Cigar has a few sponsors with banners advertising on the sites. All I am asking is if in your OPINION do you think that Top25 Cigar would allow someone to sponsor their site if they were going to give me the shaft when i ordered from them. If this is outta line feel free to put me in my place.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

:z Steering clear of this one...rjt


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

PM the gorillas who pushed you down the slope, they obviously have some ideas....


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

Not entirely out of line I wouldn't say. There are some very TIGHTLY held sources that a lot of us newer members don't even know yet. Then there are the ones that it seems EVERYONE knows. 

Either way, cherish a trusted source you find or are given but never speak too loudly about them either!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

I just don't want to be pushy about it, kinda nervous after reading the first thread about sources...seems to be a little hostility, understandably, towards newbs asking too many questions. I'm sure I can find a source on my own, I just didn't think that Top25 would allow a site that was screwin people to advertise on the home page.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

VoteKinky06 said:


> I just don't want to be pushy about it, kinda nervous after reading the first thread about sources...seems to be a little hostility, understandably, towards newbs asking too many questions. I'm sure I can find a source on my own, I just didn't think that Top25 would allow a site that was screwin people to advertise on the home page.


Not hostility, my Brother....it is illegal to buy or possess Cuban cigars in the US. No one is not discussing sources out of spite, but out of common sense.


----------



## iowapiper_rcp (Jan 29, 2006)

Votekinky06, you have a PM bro


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Careful. Paul's only in it for the bucks. Think Republican fundraising. :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Careful. Paul's only in it for the bucks. Think Republican fundraising. :r


I thought republican fundraising was taking a 28 guage to somebody who only donated 4 grand last year. Cheney ... you go boy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Just make sure your source has a glass topped box with the cigars


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I thought republican fundraising was taking a 28 guage to somebody who only donated 4 grand last year. Cheney ... you go boy.


:r

Classic... Cheney's defintely a good shot, huh.


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

I have also pondered the ad banner for the above said company which displays on this web site as well from time to time and said to myself "self what’s up with that?"
I do have my own source, upon which I have been happy to purchase the NON-Cuban variety because the Cuban cigar is illegal, and I believe in the sanctity of following the law, but I have heard that the Cuban cigar can be quite enjoyable.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I must admit that there is a bit of irony in the fact that we have ISOM selling banner ads AND THEN a bunch more marketing in the retailers forum... and some of that is more blatant about where they will ship to.

It is of course necessary that we keep our good trusted sources from the public eye so they can not be picked up upon by customs... but some of the advertising seems a bit over the line considering our code of silence. I am all for Paul getting to offset some of the expenses of this (very) expensive website but I can also understand why this thread got started too.

Just rambling...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

The best advice I can give is to stay patient, attend a herf or two & eventually this stuff works itself out.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Remember that more than just US folks visit the sites. The banners are not intended to indicate that they are a source for illegal contraband in the United States. They are there because the vendor in question feels the exposure they get at Top25Cigar or CS is of value to them. Neither CS or T25C mean to imply that any advertiser would break federal laws in the US>


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

pds said:


> Remember that more than just US folks visit the sites.


We do seem to forget this from time to time. Good Point!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Originally Posted by pds
> Remember that more than just US folks visit the sites.
> 
> We do seem to forget this from time to time. Good Point!!


Very true....that's why I tried to steer rather than to flame....


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

pds said:


> Remember that more than just US folks visit the sites. The banners are not intended to indicate that they are a source for illegal contraband in the United States. They are there because the vendor in question feels the exposure they get at Top25Cigar or CS is of value to them. Neither CS or T25C mean to imply that any advertiser would break federal laws in the US>


Very good point... but dangling the candy in front, temps us all!


----------



## emgjet (Jan 1, 2000)

Nicely done by PDS.

:u


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree there area many of us visiting from places other than the U.S. I'm sure many of us republicans in NYC and LA also feel as if we are in another country sometimes. :sb 












/me puts on flamesuit
:r


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

There are rebublicans in NYC and LA?.

So do you carry a gold card instead of a green card!

Oh, but I kid the republicans....


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Braxxy said:


> I agree there area many of us visiting from places other than the U.S. I'm sure many of us republicans in NYC and LA also feel as if we are in another country sometimes.


Hey, but in this both sides of the aisle are allies -thou shalt not have habanos... :mn


----------



## Zipcreature (Jan 8, 2006)

Hoppy said:


> There are rebublicans in NYC and LA?.
> 
> So do you carry a gold card instead of a green card!
> 
> Oh, but I kid the republicans....


Oh :r SIZZLE! :z Wheres an ashtray, cause that was a killer burn.

- Zipcreature


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

I agrre with and support icehog on this one. Not to point a finger, but cleverness has reached an all time high around the web wherein people have learned to craft their request in such a way that it does not sound like an out and out mooch. I have been amazed at the ways people have come up with to not sound like they are asking about something that expressly forbidden. Like I said, this just comes to mind, I am not saying this is the case here. ANd if you have been given some help to this point as you say, you need to handle this in PMs with them. As far as the actual question, I do not think that the people running this show have time to monitor the advertising clients patterns of behavior. If something serious were to arise, maybe they would consider cancelling the ad, but money is money and the site does not seem to advocate them in any way like some sites do in addition to taking the money.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 18, 2005)

OK I'm going to break the silence!

THose of you in the US look away from the monitor now.

Do I have your attention.. all right then:

The best source for Habanos is ...Cuba!o


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

I live in Canada, so my question is do you recommend the Sponsors on this site as reputable sources.
:fu



VoteKinky06 said:


> Ok, now i completely understand that I am walking a fine line, and im sure you all have already started typing the reply to me saying to look at the first thread, but please hear me out. A couple of BOTL's around here have given me a pretty hard push down the slope and I have started my quest for a source. I COMPLTELY understand that I am not allowed to ask for a source, however, I have noticed that Top25 Cigar has a few sponsors with banners advertising on the sites. All I am asking is if in your OPINION do you think that Top25 Cigar would allow someone to sponsor their site if they were going to give me the shaft when i ordered from them. If this is outta line feel free to put me in my place.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

joesetx said:


> OK I'm going to break the silence!
> 
> THose of you in the US look away from the monitor now.
> 
> ...


If you saw my Cohiba Esplendidos bought at the Partagas factory, I would disagree, they are as fake as a wooden nickel. Not too bad tasting and well rolled, ISOM for sure. Could be up on WTS. My friend took pictures but hasn't emailed them yet.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

5by50 said:


> I live in Canada, so my question is do you recommend the Sponsors on this site as reputable sources.
> :fu


The main problem with anybody shipping to canada is that although the cigars are not illegal, they are subject to a massive duty and tax bill. So in the event the cigars are shipped and called cigars on the customs form, they will be opened, you will be told they are being held until you pay a bill that is likely more than the cost of your cigars. If you refuse to take them and they are sent back to the retailer, the retailer is out the return shipping cost. For this reason, many cigar retailers will not ship to canada. Now, a cigar retailer might have pity and call them socks or something ... but if they are opened the same problem occurs. In my experience, canadian customs make rabid wolverines look laid back.

I have no more specific information for you ... you might contact the retailers with your questions.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

5by50 said:


> I live in Canada, so my question is do you recommend the Sponsors on this site as reputable sources.
> :fu


Nice. KY used to be a sponsor but you weren't buying enough. Anal Lube? They get my 2 thumbs up (yours) recommendation.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> The main problem with anybody shipping to canada is that although the cigars are not illegal, they are subject to a massive duty and tax bill. So in the event the cigars are shipped and called cigars on the customs form, they will be opened, you will be told they are being held until you pay a bill that is likely more than the cost of your cigars. If you refuse to take them and they are sent back to the retailer, the retailer is out the return shipping cost. For this reason, many cigar retailers will not ship to canada. Now, a cigar retailer might have pity and call them socks or something ... but if they are opened the same problem occurs. In my experience, canadian customs make rabid wolverines look laid back.
> 
> I have no more specific information for you ... you might contact the retailers with your questions.


This is so true.

I have a friend who visiting Canada, a few years ago, on an extended visit. He ordered 3 boxes of Quintero Brevas from a Swiss vendor for delivery in Canada. Well, the dealer put "cigars" on the shipping label/customs declaration. My friend ended up paying duties on the cigars that was more than their price of the cigars (if you can imagine that)!!


----------



## 5by50 (Jan 1, 2000)

you guys are missing my point. Look where I really live. I was just trying to help out the first poster reformulate his question to get a better answer...........fyi



MoTheMan said:


> This is so true.
> 
> I have a friend who visiting Canada, a few years ago, on an extended visit. He ordered 3 boxes of Quintero Brevas from a Swiss vendor for delivery in Canada. Well, the dealer put "cigars" on the shipping label/customs declaration. My friend ended up paying duties on the cigars that was more than their price of the cigars (if you can imagine that)!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

5by50 said:


> you guys are missing my point. Look where I really live. I was just trying to help out the first poster reformulate his question to get a better answer...........fyi


And look where I really live .....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I only smoke Dominicans...


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

But we can still order marijuana online, right?


I think Hog and OLS handled this just right.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a great question. My suggestion is if your looking for a good source for Cuban cigars is if you have a good B&M or lounge locally, support them. Now don't go walking in to the shop saying "Hey buddy where can I get Cubans?" If you hang around and become friendly with the owner and the patrons who frequent often and hang out they will eventually get to know you and sooner or later the topic will come up, whether you guys just start chatting about it or someone fires up a Cuban stick. It's usually at this time that it's appropriate to ask if they mind sharing their source. Chances are they will have no problem helping a brother out. I know for myself that when I first started posting here I too started a questionable thread on Cuban sources. Fortunatly the flame suite was not needed and everyone was very diplomatic about it. As I started frequenting the local B&M and getting to know the regulars I soon found the topic coming up more and more often and they have been more than willing to share their source, just in case I moved to Canada that is. Plus it never hurts to support your local B&M.


----------

